# NFS Underground 2 Installation geht nicht



## MrBacon (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab mir aus Spaß mal NFS UG2 ersteigert und wollte es dann heute schnell installieren, Also CD rein und Exe ausgeführt. Da ist leider einfach nix passiert, also hab dann den Ordner mit den Dateien geöffnet und wollte dort die Anwendung starten. Dann kommt dieses Bild von der Frau und danach wird der Bildschirm für ein paar Sekunden schwarz. Dann kommt "speed2.exe funktioniert nicht"...und das wars...
Hab schon Kompabilitätsmodus und so geändert, aber bringt nix...
Hab auch DirektX9 installiert, hilft natürlich auch nix
Ich weiß jetzt nicht weiter, aber vllt hat noch jemand ne Idee??

MfG 
MrBacon


PS: Mein PC:
AMD FX8320E
R9 280X
8GB RAM
1TB HDD
120 SSD
WIN7 64-Bit


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Juni 2015)

Ist der Patch 1.2 installiert?
NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Rivals, World, Most Wanted


----------



## MrBacon (12. Juni 2015)

Denke nicht. Hab mir das mal runtergeladen und geöffnet, bekomm dann aber die Fehlermeldung "Missing or Invalid Registry/INI entry"....


----------



## Galford (12. Juni 2015)

Evtl. Lösung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rtzt-staendig-ab-post6710479.html#post6710479

Edit:
Okay, sorry. Vielleicht ist das doch nicht die richtige Lösung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Juni 2015)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Klappt das Installieren nicht oder das Starten nach dem Installieren? Wenn er über fehlende registry Einträge meckert, dann wurde das Spiel wohl gar nicht/nicht richtig installiert.


----------



## MrBacon (12. Juni 2015)

Genau das ist das Problem. Ich kriegs nicht mal installiert...
Und den anderen Thread hatte ich auch schon durchgelesen, allerdings hat mir das dort nicht weitergeholfen und hatte immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung
Und wenn ich in "Computer" Doppelklick auf das Laufwerk mache bekomm ich nur die Adminabfrage und danach passiert nix mehr ;(

Jemand noch ne Idee??


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

Es kann sein, dass dein Laufwerk den Kopierschutz nicht auslesen kann. So war es bei mir mit Most Wanted, hatte damals ein einfaches DVD-Laufwerk. Bis ich mir dann einen Brenner gekauft habe, worauf es sich starten lies. Obwohl die DVD original war, konnte das alte Laufwerk anscheinend den Kopierschutz nicht lesen. Der ist ja in der exe verankert.

Ist das bei dir der Fall? Teste es mal auf einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## MrBacon (12. Juni 2015)

Ok also theoretisch hab ich ja einen Brenner eingebaut. Jetzt hab ich zwar keinen anderen PC parat, allerdings noch nn anderes Laufwerk...also hab ichs mit dem probiert (auch sämtliche Kompatibilitätseinstellungen geändert), allerdings gehts immer noch nicht... 
trotzdem danke


----------

